# Logo "Zwischenräume"



## sight011 (27. Juni 2012)

Ich habe ein Logo erstellt und die Elemente der selbstgesetzten Schrift sollten eigentlich genau auf den selben Koordinaten (X/Y-Werten) abschließen.


Wenn ich mir das ganze aber in verschiedenen Zoom-Stufen angucke - dann sehe ich dort Zwischenräume!

Anzeige Fehler? Oder was ratet Ihr mir soll ich tun?


Gruß


----------



## ink (27. Juni 2012)

Moin Adrian,
hast du mit dem Pathfinder bereits die Flächen verbunden und dir die Pfade mit STRG+Y (Apfel+Y) in der Pfadansicht angeschaut?

Im PDF kann es zu Darstellungsfehlern kommen, wenn AI sagt, da ist was frei, dann ist es auch meist so.
Beim Ausrichten ist es zu 97% so, dass man nochmal händisch korrigieren muss.

Beste


----------



## sight011 (8. Juli 2012)

Hey Meister,

ich hab momentan so viel auf dem Zettel komplett Relaunch in der Firma und jede Menge zu tun im Nebengewerbe! Aber besser zu viel als zu wenig  Und nun komm ich endlich dazu zu antworten!

Hoffe Dir geht es gut!

Zum Thema da war ich etwas betriebslind - der Pathfinder ist für mich immer ein Werkzeug zum Subtrahieren und nicht zum hinzufügen/ zusammensetzen von Flächen.

Bin aber noch selbst drauf gekommen und dann hat es super geklappt!

Trotzdem Danke


Noch mal gerade in dem Zusammenhang nachgefragt - kennst Du ein gutes Schrifterstellungsprogramm außer Glyph? Oder ist dass das einzig ware?

Schöne Grüße!

P.S.: Arbeite jetzt ja direkt in der City 20m vom Thomas i-Punkt entfernt. 
Falls Du mal in der City bist sag Bescheid, dann bekommst Du endlich deinen Kaffee - Starbucks is da ja direkt vor Ort ;1)


----------



## ink (8. Juli 2012)

Moin
Dann sage ich doch mal herzlichen Glückwunsch zu einer gutlaufende Wirtschaft.

Bei den Fontprogrammen würde ich eigentlich immer auf Fontographer und/oder Fontlab zurückgreifen. Darauf hab ich gelernt und deswegen kann ich dir nur meine subjektive Meinung mitteilen.

Wenn ich von meiner Schwedentour wieder da bin, komme ich darauf zurück.

Dann weiterhin alles Gute


----------



## sight011 (1. August 2012)

Danke 

Viel Spaß noch in Skandinavien!


----------

